# [iPad] Gel temporaire de l'écran



## Tominuss (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , 

Ayant reçu mon iPad récemment (quelques jours), j'ai avec joie utilisé ce nouvel appareil très intuitif. Cependant, après quelques utilisations, il arrive (de plus en plus fréquemment) que l'appareil "freeze" quelques secondes voire une minute pendant laquelle je n'ai plus la main sur l'écran. 
Ce problème semble indépendant de l'application dans laquelle je me trouve (jeux, pages jaunes, safari,...) et indépendant du nombre d'applications en tâche de fond. 

J'ai déjà tenté un redémarrage et un hard reset sans succès. Ma version d'iOS est la dernière en date 4.2. Je tenterais encore bien un reset constructeur via iTunes mais cela implique notamment une perte de mes sauvegardes de jeux. Je précise également qu'il n'est pas jailbreaké. 

Avez des pistes sur le problème ? 

Merci par avance.


----------

